# Solved: Windows Defender - This program is turned off



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Since the last Windows update, I get this message each time I turn the laptop on -









I tried to roll the update back with System Restore but got this error message -









I use AVG as my antivirus program, which does actually turn on. I do not use Windows Defender. How do I stop the Windows Defender message popping up? Any help appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uncheck Windows Defender in the startup list.
(Type *MSCONFIG* in the run or search box)

Set the "Startup Type" in Windows Defender to "Disabled" in the services list.
(Type *SERVICES.MSC* in the search or run box)

Make sure to apply the change in both areas before restarting the computer.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Hi, Frank,

Windows Defender does not appear in Startup. It's already unticked in Services - status is Stopped and it was disabled on 12/01/2014.

edit : I note that in Task Manger, it is showing as Running.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Phantom010,

I got your notification but I can't see your posting. Anyhow, it is listed there in Startup Type as Disabled. Nothing in Status. As I added to the previous reply, it is noted as running in Task Manager.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Nothing in the "Services" tab in the System Configuration window should be unchecked. See image.

If you want to set the "startup type" of any service entry on Disabled or Manual or Automatic, you should do it in the "Services" window.

This is how Windows Defender looks like in my "Services" list. See image.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

OK, here are my screenshots -


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see a screenshot of the System Configuration window "Startup" tab.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Windows Defender is not listed


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have Windows Defender turned off, so I don't know why the Task Manager shows it running. 

Avoid relying on System Restore for every little "hiccup" that appears in your computer because using it can cause even more problems. 

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

flavallee said:


> You appear to have Windows Defender turned off, so I don't know why the Task Manager shows it running.


No ideas at all  ?



flavallee said:


> Avoid relying on System Restore for every little "hiccup" that appears in your computer because using it can cause even more problems.


I don't. It very rarely works, as demonstrated, but I found the message concerning. Is Defender on or off? Is AVG on or off? Are they both off? Are they both on? What Windows tells me doesn't make sense. Even if there's no problem with virus blocking, the message itself is still annoying


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In the Task Manager, can you see the Windows Defender process running under the *Processes* tab?


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Hope these help -


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

AVG is known to turn off Windows Defender. You should re-enable (Auto) and start the Windows Defender service in services.msc. Restart the computer and the error message should be gone.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Hi. I set Windows Defender to Automatic, in Services, but when I tried to set it to Start I got this message -









I then noted that Automatic had been reset to Manual.

Not knowing what to do, I reset it to Automatic and switched off.

On reboot, I got the same message that Windows Defender is not turned on. More worrying, AVG was turned off and I hadn't noticed until I'd fired up Firefox and typed all this. It then switched itself on.

Could it be that something is delaying the start up of AVG, and Windows sees that I'm not protected and hence the message that Defender isn't turned on, because it doesn't know that AVG is available? Happy to remove AVG and settle for Defender, then reinstall AVG, if that's going to help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like AVG is indeed disabling AVG, as MSE will do it as well. They are replacing Windows Defender' anti-malware by their own.

Since you do not use Windows Defender and it's not needed.

*How to Disable Windows Defender*

or,

http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/03/11/how-to-disable-windows-defender-in-windows-7/


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Thanks for those links, Phantom.

Found that this worked from Simple Help -

*Posted by enscott1030 -*
_Took me forever to solve the Defender/AVG problem, but to turn off the nag at the end of the boot, you need to msconfig it:

- Start > type in 'msconfig' and hit enter
- Services tab > unclick Windows Defender near the bottom of the list
- Startup tab > unclick the Microsoft Windows Operating System item that ends it's Command as ...\MSASCui.exe
- reboot and enjoy your PC in it's nag-free wonderfulness ​_Blessed relief  !!!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

:up:


----------

